# Anyone going Ferry to Bilbao 13 Dec?



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
Just booked Ferry Portsmouth to Bilbao for Dec 13. Not a bad price £286 one way with C&CC. Just wondered if any one else travelling south at this time.

Steles.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Have you done it before? If so why are you choosing this way to get to Northern Spain, particularly in winter, given that you'll save neither time or money by doing so?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Every time anybody mentions the Ferry services to Nth Spain you get the don't do it like that brigade.
Here are some figures based on doing the trip every way you can imagine as I live in Spain and regularly drive back car and motorhome.

750 miles @23 mpg diesel say £4.25 £138
Ferry crossing say £050
At least 1 night camping £015
Wear and tear on vehicle servicing etc say 5p mile £037.5

Total £240 so looks good against what you paid it will also vary against your start point.

Now time.
I do Bayonne to Calais in one hit about 11/12 hours driving plus breaks so about 13/14 hour day I use toll roads and travel at 120/130 kph I don't think you could do it in a day using N roads unless you drive for 20+ hours.If you use the toll roads which are excellent add afurther £90.
At the end of the day it's a matter of choice and if you want a fast trip to the sun then I think you have chosen wisley.
Once you leave Bilbao you can travel toll free in Spain on good fast roads at least motorway standard.
Have a great trip.
Colin Frier


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

It sound like you have a good deal there, we are going via Brittany Ferries on the 7th December one way, and paid considerably more than that. What is the size of your vehicle.

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Well said Colin
We did the ferry crossing in the summer it was great & all part of the holiday and I got to have a beer while someone else done the driving.
Have fun Chris


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Well you may live in Spain, but that hardly qualifies you as an expert does it?

I can get to San Sebastian (which is more relevant) quicker than the ferry by going via Calias. My van does 25/26 to the gallon, his Low Profile will do more.

I do not stop on campsites. Aires are generally free in France during the winter. You need one night on an Aire.

I can get to Bilbao comfortably with one overnight stop. I have driven from Nottinghamshire to Benidorm in 48 hours so don't need a lecture about hours behind the wheel.

I am also aware, as are any GCSE level Geography sudents about the potential weather issues in the Bay of Biscay during winter. I remember talking to a couple in Benidorm 2 years ago about the crossing. They were held on the port in the UK for 3 days as the ferry wouldn't travel because of weather issues and then spent the most awful time with their children enduring a nightmare crossing without sleep and suffering continuous sea sickness for the whole time. From leaving home to getting to Benidorm had taken them 8 days.

Anyway my question was a fair one and was directed at Steles.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Pat
We thought it a good deal, got the price from www.ferrycheap.com and then got C&CC to price match. Our Burstner is 7.22M long x 2.9 high.
Steles


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

averhamdave
used ferry to Bilbao couple of years ago, and Jan this year drove down through France. We don't drive the excessive distances per day that you obviously do. After comparing the two journeys (direct to Spain or through France) chose Bilbao this time. Not much in cost, and means we don't have so far to drive once we get to Spain. Know the ferry may be rough but we'll just have to take our chance on that. Also have only booked one way, so can decide which way we come back later, ie through France if we have an awful ferry journey. It's all swings and roundabouts, and the pleasure of motorhoming is we are free to make choices.
steles


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Steles, reasoned argument and I see where you are coming from.

Key issue i suppose is that if you don't like the long hours behind the wheel and would only do short distances per day, and if you are happy to take the gamble on the weather then fine, its right for you.

It is more expensive though :lol: 

We were off about that time but due to wife's health issues it looks like we will have to delay until after Christmas. Anyway best of luck, where are you heading?


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

averhamdave
not a lot more expensive when you factor everything in  
we're going to the Almeria region where it's hopefully reasonably warm. Sorry to hear your wife's poorly - hope you make your own trip soon.
steles


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well said colin
France is a lovely country in summer but winter you can keep it.
This will be the 4th year we have travelled portsmouth/bilbao we always drive back through france where we usually use campsites as we prefer them. We travel out on 29th nov and 7.25m/h plus 3m trailer £290 with cc What with wear & tear fuel campsites and tolls there,s not much difference
My break starts when i lock the van door and walk to my cabin.
The weather can be rough in bay of biscay! it can also be very icy with snow in france. A couple we met at lamanga a couple of years ago had been snowed in in france for 3 days I have also been held up with strikes at calais a couple of times
Everyone has to try different routes to see what will suit them! #-o 

Steve


----------



## jayco (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Steles, we paid over twice that price booking direct with P&O, we are sailing out to Bilbao on New Years Eve. We have done the dash through France in January this year from site to site,(the few that are open) because my wife does'nt like the idea of staying over night on ayres. Any one traveling on that boat by the way.
Have a good trip. 
Bob


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Just back on the maths, I have done the St Sebastian to Calais run for 6 euros in toll charge, one night free in a village centre Aire and given its 675 miles for about £100 (at todays prices) for diesel.

With the ferry that's about £150 isn't it?

I've never factored in "wear and tear". If we did that we wouldn't go anywhere would we? But there again if it was solely down to economics we wouldn't own motorhomes either! :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry To Bilbao*

We have done the crossing four times in our motorcycling days. 
Found it great to chill out for a day on the boat. Only problem we had was the evening entertainment same every year. " Blues Brothers"
I will spec the prices for May 2009 if its competitive give it another go.

Steve


----------

